
Processing large CSV files with Ruby - vinnyglennon
http://dalibornasevic.com/posts/68-processing-large-csv-files-with-ruby
======
gonyea
CSV.open also uses a file handle (and takes a block). So File.open would be
redundant.

A fun hack is to use the threach library (threaded each) on the CSV object.
Used with JRuby you can run on all cores to quickly process a large file,
while keeping memory usage light.

------
fiatmoney
WideFinder is a good benchmark for file-processing tasks. This is a writeup of
approaches in Clojure: [http://meshy.org/2009/12/13/widefinder-2-with-
clojure.html](http://meshy.org/2009/12/13/widefinder-2-with-clojure.html)

